# ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable



## samob (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, I have a clean install of 12.2 RELEASE on Asus laptop. When I reboot after succesfull install, same error as above:
 ZFS i/o error - all block copies unavailable.

elf64_loadimage: read failed
Failed to load kernel "kernel"


----------



## samob (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello, here is screenshot of boot splash screen visible for split second just before beastie boot logo with menu is displayed. I have tried to boot into Single user mode with same error as above..
Description of hw is in this link https://bsd-hardware.info/index.php?probe=de9499f9fb .
System on picture is FuryBSD 12.1, but I have the same experience with FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't necropost with entirely different and unrelated issues please. Questions split off to its own thread.


----------

